# Angular - grid



## Trazy J Dozier (Jul 24, 2020)

When I enter a ng-template and load data, it is loading data on a grid but showing an undefined error on the edit template.

<e-column headerText='Navigation Menu Name'>
   <ng-template #template let-configPagesList>
      <p>{{configPagesList.pagename}}</p>
   </ng-template>
</e-column>


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 24, 2020)

Pretty vague so I'll take a stab.  What is being shown as undefined, the template or a variable?

Edit: seems like a scoping issue.


----------

